# Chọn Thớt Tròn Hay Thớt Vuông/ Chữ Nhật Tiện Lợi Hơn?



## Nguyệt Vị (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Chào cả nhà! Bếp nhà em đã đến kỳ thay thớt, em đag lên website Gỗ Đức Thành (trang này nè các mẹ: goducthanh.com/) để chọn mua thớt. Cơ mà em bị hoa mắt bởi quá nhiều kiểu dáng. Điều em phân vân nhất lúc này là không biết thớt tròn hay thớt vuông khi cắt thái sẽ tiện ích hơn, các mẹ cho em ý kiến với nha.


----------



## Ngọc Mi (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Em nên mua thớt vuông hoặc thớt chữ nhật thì diện tích sử dụng sẽ lớn hơn đó. Nhà chị cũng đang dùng thớt vuông của ĐT nè.


----------



## Phạm thị Thùy Vân (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Mới vào link của bạn nhiều kiểu đẹp quá ha, mình là mình chọn theo sở thích thôi, thấy mấy cái thớt hình dạng đẹp đẹp là chọn chứ không cần biết cái nào tiện hơn. Vì với mình nấu ăn phải có cảm hứng, thớt đẹp nhìn là muốn dùng, trang trí bếp cũng đẹp nữa .


----------



## Trúc Li (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Thớt quả cà chua nhìn đáng yêu quá, mình muốn đặt mua online không biết có được không vậy bạn?


----------



## Quỳnh Lan (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Hình như được đó bạn, mình click vào xem thấy có cho đặt mua. Có mấy mẫ đẹp quá mà mình lại mới mua thớt mất rùi.


----------



## Nguyễn Như Quỳnh (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Chị ơi em được biết thớt vuông/ hình chữ nhật khi sử dụng sẽ tiện lợi hơn đó vì diện tích sẽ lớn hơn.


----------



## QUỳnh như Nguyễn Chi (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Thớt hình chữ nhật thì dùng tiện hơn, tuy nhiên thớt hình dạng gì cũng không quan trọng bằng thớt bằng chất liệu gì, có qua xử lý chưa, có an toàn hay không. Bạn chọn của Gỗ Đức Thành thì cũng yên tâm phần nào, còn kiểu dáng bạn thấy cái nào hợp với gian bếp mình thì mua nha.


----------



## Tố Loan (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Ui cái thớt con heo cưng quá hihi, cơ mà nó bé xiu, thớt đó chắc dùng để đồ ăn của bé nhà em lên nó thích lắm đây.


----------



## Ánh Nguyệt Hạ (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Mua luôn 3 thớt 3 kiểu khác nhau đi bạn. Cái tròn, cái vuông, cái hình quả táo gì đó cho nó phong phú, lại dễ phân biệt khi sử dụng, không bị nhầm lẫn lung tung.


----------



## Nhung Trần kathy (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Em là cứ thích mỗi thớt 1 kiểu nhìn đẹp mắt và có cảm hứng nấu ăn. Như mấy cái thớt này nhìn rất art, màu cũng sáng nè, khi nào cần em sẽ mua.


----------



## Trần Trinh Nguyễn (30 Tháng tám 2016)

Nhà em trước giờ toàn dùng thớt chữ nhật khi thái đồ nhiều không bị rớt ra ngoài như thớt tròn. Nhưng nói chung chuyện này cũng không quan trọng, thớt nào thích là được.


----------

